# Train Set for Son



## Higgy (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm new here. I always wanted an electric train set growing up but we were never really well off enough for my parents to ever get me one. Now I have a son and he's turning 5 and he loves trains and I'd like to see his passion continue to burn for this so I'm looking to get an electric train set for his fifth birthday. He's very much like me and has the ability to work with detail and I'd really like to get him something for his 5th...plus I get to play with it too . If he gets into it then I'd like to continue to expand on it every Christmas and birthday.

So can anyone give me some advice on which scale to purchase and what brand might be the best to get for this? I was thinking N scale, but maybe that's not a good idea for someone his age? But I guess I'm thinking long term if he gets into it and we keep expanding on it.

Any help on this would be great. Thanks so much.

Lee


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Higgy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new here. I always wanted an electric train set growing up but we were never really well off enough for my parents to ever get me one. Now I have a son and he's turning 5 and he loves trains and I'd like to see his passion continue to burn for this so I'm looking to get an electric train set for his fifth birthday. He's very much like me and has the ability to work with detail and I'd really like to get him something for his 5th...plus I get to play with it too . If he gets into it then I'd like to continue to expand on it every Christmas and birthday.
> 
> ...


Welcome Lee,

I hope some other chime in on this topic. I do not have any little ones so
no personal experience here. But I would say even though N is a great 
scale you can pack a lot into a little space, 5 years old he might be still
too young for N scale. Little hands might have problems with the smaller
parts. I would think something larger would make it easier for him to 
operate the set. At least HO I would think. 

As for makers Lionel comes to mind first but there are others making good
products as well. I am not into the new stuff so I really do not have a ready
list of suppliers. 

Pookybear


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd go with Peter here, O-scale would be good for little ones. A lot more rugged and easy for them to manage.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

O gauge all the way (I've been using it since I was three). If you have the room, G scale is another nice option though a little more expensive too. I'd hold off on that and go with O for the time being, get a nice starter set and maybe a few add on's to go with it.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

I'll have to go with the conscences of everyone else on this one. O scale is not only easier for little hands to handle, but it can also take more abuse than HO. I raised two boys with trains. They're in their thirties now and raising their children with trains. 

O scale is definately the wisest choice, hands down. Believe me, from one father to another, though it will cost more, buy O scale and you'll be glad you did. I agree with Santa Fe. A nice little starter set is all you'll need to begin with. 

And may I add that as a father introducing the love of trains to your son, you're in for the most wonderful time of your life. The memories you create from doing this will be priceless. Mine are. And as your son grows up and starts his own family, the fun only gets better. For me, that little O scale train I bought years ago has proven several times over to be the best investment I ever made. 

Routerman


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*You Gotta Be Kiddin Me!! HO Baby!!*

Hey Higgy, My son was 5 going on 6 when his gramma bought him a double life-like train set for Christmas. Yes little hands if properly trained can put more engines and cars on a track than say....DAD!!:thumbsup: I taught my boy the ways of the rails and adhering to all safety measures...and he could run his Bachman Santa Fe with periodic checks from Mom and Dad. For his First day of First Grade he recieved a Bachman Plus ATSF 2-8-0 Consolidation which he still has and runs when he comes home from college. All those little lessons have paid off...he's doing undergrad work in Aero space engineering at Minnesota. His sister would load Pink People(unpainted Bachmann figures) on to rolling stock and big brother would run them to some imaginary place that only they knew about...what a HOOT. So my vote is for HO because you get more bang for your buck and don't need tons of space except around the Christmas Tree...but thats not part of the Layout anyway!!:laugh: So good luck to you and your son and enjoy that bonding!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I personally would not go with N scale. When my son was that age I went with HO scale for his first xmas set. Go with an inexpensive set for starters. I am a big fan of xmas trains as I grew up with them as did my grandfather and my dad. Inexpensive starter sets like the "polar express" and "Thomas the tank engine" are a good place to start. I hope your son enjoys them. If you son likes them, you may want to then spend some more money on something more collectable with sound and or smoke. Best of luck.
-Art


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You'll notice that the O-scale folks recommend O-scale and the HO-scale folks recommend HO-scale. 

Do you see a pattern here?


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

My son was 8 or 9 when I got a set for him, HO. Maybe O scale would have been a better choice. He was 10-11 before he could operate it by himself. I think every other section of track was a re-railer.:laugh:


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You'll notice that the O-scale folks recommend O-scale and the HO-scale folks recommend HO-scale.
> 
> Do you see a pattern here?


Hey Gunrunner,
I resemble that remark LOL. I have O, 0-27 and Standard gauge trains as well I find that setting them up takes up way to much of my house.
-Art


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

My grandson, who is 5, has no problem putting the O-scale stuff back on the track. His biggest problem is reaching the table.


----------



## Higgy (Jun 9, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You'll notice that the O-scale folks recommend O-scale and the HO-scale folks recommend HO-scale.
> 
> Do you see a pattern here?


LOL, yes I do. Thanks for all of your opinions so far, I really appreciate the feedback from both sides. I'll definitely stay away from N scale for now until he's much older. I know the O scale seems to have a lot more detail as I was looking at some youtube video's, but the HO scale doesn't take up as much space. You guys have given me something to think about for sure.

And, no, I wouldn't let him run it without me being there to supervise and help him with everything.

Thanks again for all your input. If anyone else has any feedback or anything please feel free to keep posting.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I will say that I'm always there when my grandson is running the trains, that would apply to O or HO.


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

I got my son started a few months ago with the HO stuff, he's 2. While he can't do anything at all with it, he can stand there and tell me where he wants Thomas or Percy to run, or which other "big engines" to run. He's learned respect in that he knows not to touch anything on top of the table other than Thomas or Percy with my permission, and when he does touch them to be "very careful". 

HO or O scale for sure, but just remember if you want a lot of track or something moderate, O scale will take up a LOT of space.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I would recommend S scale.

It is in between HO and O.
Therefor it is not too big or not too small.

I am surprised none of the S men said this?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I love HO all the way but am definatly with O scale on this one. Get a good scout set from Lionel. Not their more expensive sets like the Polar Express or some of their larger engines just a good 2-4-2 will do. Comes with a few cars (depending on the set) and you can buy a building or two and some extra cars for him. O scale engines are very durable and will not break from a run off the tracks like some HO will. Also I remember when I was that age I would just move the train myself without using the controller or power going to the track and Lionels have a free move drive system so the wheels turn freely when not in use. HO on the other hand is intracetly geared and so the wheels do not move freely. If he were to do the same in HO he would wear out the wheels and mess up the track as well. As others have said O is easier to handle for a 5 year old as long as it is the smaller scout type engines and not thier full size top line engines which wheigh a ton. I would stay away from HO for now and if he takes good care of his O till say 8 or so then get him an HO set because then he will be able to work with it easily and will be less likely to break it and be disapointed. You can always get him larger O scale trains down the road as well so thats not an issue. Get him a scout for his Bday and then a Polar Express for Christmas. G is actually more delicate then O scale is and more costly and also heavier so thats not a good option either. As for S cale not really sure if that is a good call. Maybe some of the S scale people (if any are left) can chime in.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Another Country heard from!*



big ed said:


> I would recommend S scale.
> 
> It is in between HO and O.
> Therefor it is not too big or not too small.
> ...


Well there you have it Ladies and Gentlemen...our Delegate from the Country of "S" has answered the bell!!!:laugh: Answered with the greatest politically correct answer of "Not to big..and not too small" Ed you would make a great Politician...Oh...so if the Smen fought the Xmen...who would win!!?:laugh:


----------



## Higgy (Jun 9, 2011)

Ok, so just to let you all know, I went with the Bachmann Chattanooga Choo Choo set (I think that's what I got, it's at home and I couldn't remember so I looked online). It's the HO set. I decided to go with that for a few reasons. 1) I wanted something we could build on that wouldn't take up too much space, 2) they didn't have any other brand's locally that I could find and 3) I couldn't find any larger sets in any of the stores I went to. I found pieces, but no sets to start me off. And I didn't want to pay crazy amounts of money for something he may not take an interest in, although I doubt it. Also, this set not only came with trains and a track, but a station, some little guys and a few other things. The track was also larger then some of the others.

So thanks again for all the feedback. I'll let you know how it goes when he opens his present this weekend. I may actually set it up for him and his opening will actually be more of an unveiling of it already put together.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm sure he'll be happy, good luck with it.


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Higgy said:


> Ok, so just to let you all know, I went with the Bachmann Chattanooga Choo Choo set (I think that's what I got, it's at home and I couldn't remember so I looked online). It's the HO set. I decided to go with that for a few reasons. 1) I wanted something we could build on that wouldn't take up too much space, 2) they didn't have any other brand's locally that I could find and 3) I couldn't find any larger sets in any of the stores I went to. I found pieces, but no sets to start me off. And I didn't want to pay crazy amounts of money for something he may not take an interest in, although I doubt it. Also, this set not only came with trains and a track, but a station, some little guys and a few other things. The track was also larger then some of the others.
> 
> So thanks again for all the feedback. I'll let you know how it goes when he opens his present this weekend. I may actually set it up for him and his opening will actually be more of an unveiling of it already put together.


That is good news, glad you found something. Now the only thing left for
your son to do is try to find some time when you are not playing with the
trains. 

Pookybear


----------

